# Panther Black paint



## Boston7 (Apr 20, 2014)

Disappointed there was no Shiraz Red for the S3, in my dreams I was considering the $3900 spec. order "Porsche Amethyst Metallic" paint. However, now that the configurator is up I spotted the Panther Black which looks to have a lot of purple paint in it. Showed pic to wife, & she likes a lot. Twice the price of other metallic @$1050. but still < $3900.

I have a question in to Audi of America about special order Black Optics, i.e., is it a possibility and how much money and delay are involved. 

I would attach a pic of the Panther Black but I don't have pic attachment privileges here yet. The configurator shot from rear quarter panel on the driver's side of the car is a nice one for seeing the paint.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Panther Black and Sepang Blue are the two colors which I believe are usually either Exclusive or reserved for RS models, so getting them as a 'standard' color on the S3 was a nice touch in my opinion. Do a search on Panther Black and Google will return a lot of RS5's with the paint to give you a good idea. But I've been told you've got to see it in person to really see the difference. It's hard to get a picture with the light exactly right.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Panther Black is beautiful. It's a very dynamic color.

... but it's black. Major strike against it, IMO.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep, just know what you're getting into with black. Nothing looks better than a clean black car, but nothing is harder to keep clean as well. I've had 2 in a row, this time I'm trying something different.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

panther black is sweet. that would be my pick if I wanted a black car. I love the purple-ish hue you see in certain lighting conditions (not as purple as the configurator shows though). Also, its Crystal effect which is similar to estoril blue and ive read that it requires a bit more care than metallic or pearl that other paint comes in?


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I think this may be panther on an s3 sedan:


----------



## jbradle7 (Sep 8, 2009)

This will be my paint choice... planning to get some sort of opti-coat applied immediately after deliver to help protect it from scratches though.


----------



## DoctorFoot (Jul 12, 2014)

My S3 is panther black, i'll have my car in less then 2 weeks, i'll post picture then if you want


----------



## neci2020 (Mar 14, 2013)

$3900 spec order? can you get special paint for $3900?


----------



## Boston7 (Apr 20, 2014)

neci2020 said:


> $3900 spec order? can you get special paint for $3900?


-----------------------------------------------------------

go to audi.co.uk go to the exterior paint selection. open the Individual Colors option. You should be able to choose any of these for $3900 pending dealer's willingness to go long with it.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Matte colors are also available for $6000


----------



## neci2020 (Mar 14, 2013)

hmm, maybe Lamborghini Aventador Green! Just kidding but I would actually love the S3 in yellow.


----------

